# is this a safe treat?



## MantisDude15 (Dec 1, 2006)

hey everyone, i was eating a lollipop the other day, adn i put it on the table. my mantis went to it and started licking it. is this ok? or will he have some sort of problems from it? thanks


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 1, 2006)

Was it a tootsie pop? Did the mantis find out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop?? :lol: Just kidding. But seriously, what flavor was it? Is it the smell or moisture that attracts the mantis?


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2006)

Your mantis licked it? Some of the things some of you say your mantids do is hardly believable. But it probably sensed the moisture in it and needed water.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry rick, i didnt know how else to put it... it didnt take a bite out of it. should i say he "dranK" it? lol. i gave it bubblegum, and banana. liked em both lol.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 2, 2006)

oh and i mist them daily, so they didnt need the water. i think the sugar or something attracted them. but idk.


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2006)

> sorry rick, i didnt know how else to put it... it didnt take a bite out of it. should i say he "dranK" it? lol. i gave it bubblegum, and banana. liked em both lol.


I wasn't trying to say anything about the licking but more about the whole deal. Even though you mist your mantis might still be needing more moisture and sensed the moisture.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 4, 2006)

Do Mantids find lollipops in the wild?

There is yer answer.

Dear dear... :roll:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 6, 2006)

I feed my spiny flower, nigerian flower, orchid, etc - flower type mantis - honey and they take it when hand fed. In the wild, mantis sometimes catches insects like butterfly, bee, flies of all kind that has taken flower nectar which is a good source of energy for the mantis.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

> I feed my spiny flower, nigerian flower, orchid, etc - flower type mantis - honey and they take it when hand fed. In the wild, mantis sometimes catches insects like butterfly, bee, flies of all kind that has taken flower nectar which is a good source of energy for the mantis.


I feed my feeder houseflies honey to make them last longer so the mantids end up eating the honey too.


----------



## AFK (Dec 7, 2006)

the mantis probably either just detected water and was lapping that up or detected some other substance(s) commonly associate with or found in natural prey. like, i don't think mantises seek out honey (lol), but it probably associates honey with prey and so consumes it. you don't have herpes type I or II do you though? cuz if so, you might wanna get your mantis check out then.


----------



## Mister Michael (Dec 7, 2006)

The mantid was probably just lapping up your saliva not the actual lollipop maybe it associated the color of the candy with a flower or sumthin


----------

